

 I’ve created an online ebook creator called eBookBurn.com - dpapathanasiou
http://ebookburn.com/

======
ljf
looks nice, but would be good to not have to sign up to see how much it costs,
to have the costs put in context - as a normal non tech user it at first
seemed high to me, but I guess it's fine in relation to professional tool.
also examples of the output would be good.

But most important would be the faq.

~~~
dpapathanasiou
_also examples of the output would be good_

I am planning on adding an "About" page with an FAQ, but good idea on samples:
I can take some public domain books and show how they come out in both epub &
mobi formats.

------
toddn
Using "Book" and "Burn" together probably isn't the greatest marketing choice.

My first thought was destruction a la Bradbury; a couple ticks later the "Burn
a CD" analogy came to mind.

~~~
dpapathanasiou
Right, burn as in burning a CD/DVD; not the greatest analogy perhaps, but the
domain was available.

------
mikecane
eBooks are my thing. But this site as-is is seriously deficient. I see you
want to do sample files, etc, but that should have been there from the
beginning. I'm not signing up to anything that can't convince me of its value
up-front, in plain language, with all the details (and a FAQ), plus samples.
And the site as-is convinces me of nothing.

~~~
dpapathanasiou
Those are on the way.

In the meantime, if you'd like a free trial, let me know.

~~~
mikecane
Thanks, but no. Not until the fixes I've mentioned have been done.

------
candre717
I don't understand your pricing. If I choose the basic plan, can I create
unlimited e-books for one day

~~~
dpapathanasiou
_I don't understanding your pricing._

Well, most web based app subscriptions are based on time. Instead of forcing
people to pay for time they won't use or need (e.g., a monthly subscription or
longer), you can get as little as a day, and add more as you need it.

 _If I choose the basic plan, can I create unlimited e-books for one day_

Yes.

------
dpapathanasiou
I'm charging to use it, but for the next few weeks, I'm giving away a few free
trial subscriptions, so if anyone here would like to try it, use the contact
form on that site and let me know (please mention HN in your message).

~~~
slashcom
You should put screenshots/demos on the home/sale page.

~~~
dpapathanasiou
What I'd really like to do is short, animated videos along the lines of what
Google Voice (<http://www.google.com/googlevoice/about.html>) uses.

I don't have the skills to that myself, though.

